# Welche Auflösung ist beim Downsampling das maximum



## DBGTKING (4. Dezember 2012)

*Welche Auflösung ist beim Downsampling das maximum*

Hallo Leute,ich habe gelesen das 8192x6480 bei dx9 und dx11 gesammt 15.00 bei beiden achsen dass limit sein sollte.Nun zu der Frage was passiert wenn es das limit überschritten hat,berechnet es dann einfach nicht mehr oder sieht man halt keinen optischen unterschied mehr im Vergleich zu diesen Auflösungen.Auf eine antwort freue ich mich jetzt schon von den experten,gut informierten Leuten und sage schon mal danke im voraus.


----------



## KonterSchock (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Welche Auflösung ist beim Downsampling das maximum*

Alter du machst Dir Kopf..... Wir sind nicht mal bei 4k angekommen und du machst Dir Kopf, über unglaubliche Auflösung.

Es wird Dir keine echt eine Antwort drauf gegeben können.


----------



## cap82 (4. Dezember 2012)

Es heißt: "Du machst dir EINEN Kopf".

@DBGTKING:

Das Problem ist momentan wohl eher die hardware. Ich glaube nicht, dass es einen Monitor oder Grafikkarte gibt, der diese Auflösungen verarbeiten kann. Außerdem bräuchte man dann schon riesige Bilddiagonalen, um jedes detail zu erkennen. 

Bei 1920x1080 musst du z.B. bei nem 50zöller schon auf ca. 1,80m ran, um einen optimalen sehabstand zu bekommen. Somit klebst du dann bei solchen auflösungen mit der nase an der Mattscheibe...


----------



## DBGTKING (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Welche Auflösung ist beim Downsampling das maximum*

ja ist schon klar,ich meinte nicht native das wäre ja auch nicht möglich und ich habe einen 22 Zöllner(der wurde früher vom Samsung wo ich den mal gekauft habe als 21,5 Zöllner angepriesen) mit 1920xx1080.Abgesehen davon war mir früher sogar der 24 Zoll 16:10 mit 1920x1200 mir schon zu groß geworden also könnt ihr mit dieser größe ja nur Konsolen gemeint haben.Und das mit der höheren Auflösung sehe ich da keine Probleme ich kann euch auch sagen warum.
1.benutze ich das programm nvidiaInspector und da kann ich sogar 32xs mit aufwertung mit maximal 8xssaa+ downsampling(fast 2x2 fach) ergibt ergo 6,5x6,5 faches SSAA.Wenn ich aber auf 2560x1440 mit 16 bzw 32xs mit 4 oder 8xssaa aufwertung wäre ich bei der angeblichen limiterung angekommen und darum auch diese Frage,ihr habt sie einfach falsch verstanden,aber ihr könnt es ja auch nicht testen mit älteren spielen.
2.ich habe keine aktuellen pc spiele.Ich habe so gut wie kein dx11 spiel.Und meien aktullsten spiele wie Serious sam 3,Race Driver Grid,Ruse,GTA 4,Red Faction Gurilla,Saint Row(das ist endlich mal ein dx11 spiel und darum bis 15.000 zeilen möglich).

Ja wie ihr seht,habe ich damit kein Problem und das ihr denkt aber da kommen doch wieder neue spiele,da sage ich ja naund,die einzigen pc spiele die für nächstes jahr geplant sind Race Driver Grid 2 und COmpany of heroes.Ich ziehe mich ansonsten weitreichend aus dem spiele kauf weg und kaufe dann trotz angeblich guter spiele keine mehr.Denn Crysis 3 wird sowieso kein Coop modus haben und ist daher auch nicht interessant,ich schwimme auch nicht mit der masse mit sondern gegen die ganze masse,nennt mich jetzt igronant bzw arrogant ist mir ehrlich gesagt egal,das ist halt blos mein aktueller stand und den ziehe ich durch und da binn ich nicht nur konseqent sondern auch ehrlich.

Und die hardware wird das doch wohl langsam auch packen oder kann ich damit nur half life von 2005 damit zocken.Aber wenn ich ehrlich bin 2x2 werde ich mit der neueresten die noch kommt doch wohl bestimmt zocken können.wird warscheinlich sogar die gtx 680 packen also wo ist das problem,ich lote die auflösung schon für die Grafikkarte aus und notfalls 2 Graifkkarten,aber das entscheidet ja eine einzelne wo ich denn hin rudere,erstmal eien dann schau ich mal weiter.Und wie seht ihr das jetzt so,immer noch so wie vorher?


----------



## cap82 (5. Dezember 2012)

Ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich nicht worauf du jetzt überhaupt hinaus willst. Ich sehe in deinem Text keinen Zusammenhang. Muss ich mir vielleicht nach der Arbeit nochmal durchlesen.


----------



## DBGTKING (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Welche Auflösung ist beim Downsampling das maximum*

gut es liegt halt daran das ich einfach zu viel schreibe,generell halt eben.
Es war auf das oben ein wenig bezogen gewesen.Das es nicht spielbar wäre so eine hohe auflösung.Und damit es zusammengefasst ist kann ich das so formulieren.

1.zu hohe auflösung für mich kein Problem da ich keinen aktuellen spiele habe und ich darum womöglich in naher zukunft diese hohe auflösung womöglich spielen kann oder sieht ihr das anders?

Und um das auszuschliesen mit bis dahinn kommen halt wieder neue und du wirst es nie schaffen,wollte diese aussage entgegn kommen mit der ansage das in zukunft keinen nennenswerten spiele mehr neu hinzukommen werden(für mich Persönlich),weil mich fast nix mehr interessiert und 
aufhören möchte.

Und ich einen 21,5 Zoll Bildschrim mit 1920x1080 habe und mir sogar ein 24 16:10,1920x1200 mir zu groß gewesen ist.

Und das ist die eigentliche frage von mir aus dem text.

2.Benutze das programm nvidiaInspector und kann sogar 32xs mit  aufwertung mit maximal 8xssaa+ downsampling(fast 2x2 fach) ergibt ergo  6,5x6,5x SSAA.Wenn ich aber auf 2560x1440 mit 16 bzw 32xs mit 4  oder 8xssaa aufwertung wäre da bei der angeblichen limiterung  angekommen.Und sieht man da noch einen unterschied oder berechnet es die GPU ab da garnicht mehr oder stürzt es da einfach ab und könnt ihr es  nicht testen mit älteren spielen.

3.Also ich auf jedenfall habe bei Race driver Grid mit SUppersampling getestet. Einmal mit 16xS+ 4x SSAA und einmal mit 32xS+ 8x SSAA und habe zwischen den beiden modies keinen Grafischen unterschied mehr gesewen,warum denn dass aber speicher frass es trotzdem nämlich 500 MB mehr Grafikkarten Speicher.Wie kommt das wieso sehe ich da keinen unterschied,liegt das einfach an den pixeln?


4.Und das sowas PCGH nicht testet ist entäuschend,ich dachte die testen auch extreme einstellung und zwar richtig nicht sowas langweiliges wie 3x3 SSAA ala 5192x1080 das ist kleinen spielereien und nichts ganzes.Ich hoffe es wird jetzt ersichtlich.Ich bin ein grafik fetischt und um jeden preis hohen qulität auf 30 fps niewo zu erreichen.
Die frage auf was ich hinaus möchte ist,ich möchte halt das limit wissen ,bis wie weit ich gehen kann,wo das maximum des machbaren ist und nichts weiter.


----------

